# Help Please with my new cockatiel



## littlebird (May 20, 2009)

Hi everyone

I am new to the site and this is my first post. I was wondering if anyone can help. We purchased a new grey cockatiel on Monday form a local pet shop that seems to specialize in birds. It was living in a cage in the store with 2 other tiels for 2-3 weeks. The problem is I think there may be something wrong with it as it is nearly constantly just sitting on the cage floor looking out very sad like. It rarely is up on perches and I have only seen it eat once. 
The pet store owner told us to keep putting our hand in to get it used to us, but it kind of backs off into a corner when we do this. I have also read on the net not to do this at first. 

Just wondered as it is early days is this typical behaviour when a bird is new to a home. Will it come round? Or should I be worried is it sick or just very nervous and stressed.

Many Thanks


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to the site 

It does sound like your bird is very stressed out, and if he is was used to having 2 other birds in his cage for company he is probably feeling quite lonely and stressed with his new environment.

He does need time to settle, make sure his cage is by a wall or in a corner also near a window. Make sure he has his daily fresh fruit and veg, even if he doesn't touch it at first. Just let him slowly adjust to his surroundings.

Did they sell him as a tame bird? Just start by letting him get used to seeing you around, don't put your hand in until he is used to you, you can also try offer him some of his favourite foods as treats through the bars once he gets used to you being close to the cage, hopefully he will start to take things from your hand. 

I'm sure he will be ok, if you only got him Monday it's still very early days, make sure he is pooping ok and they look normal, he should be eating and drinking by now. 

Id love to see some photos, do keep us updated.


----------



## leffy (Apr 30, 2009)

hey, if its is siting on the floor thats not a good sign, they would sit as high up as possible if they were just scared, please take your bird to a vet, also they really need to be with other birds, consider getting him or her a friend when you have ruled out any illnesses. what size cage do you have? have you spoken to the pet shop? they should help you out. does he/she look huddled or puffed up? when a bird is sick they will sit on the floor or a perch and puff up all of their feathers, a scared bird can also do this but will look more feisty in attack mode if you like. can you post a picture of the bird?


----------



## littlebird (May 20, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for the replies. He does look well enough, his feathers aren't puffed up or anything. He has been on the perch and on the food dish quite a few times today, slightly more activity. I have also seen him eating and drinking a few times so that is good. Although he is kinda backing off initially when you approach the cage. You know I don't know if he was sold as tame, as we dont know much about birds to have asked this. The Pet shop owner seemed decent enough and I know she keeps birds herself so should be familiar. It wasnt a big store like petworld or anything. I am going back tomorrow to chat to her. Do yoy think then we would be better with 2 birds I really only wanted the one, but if he is gonna be miserable then obviously I would reconsider.

My camera is playing up at the moment but will try and get a photo soon.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

littlebird said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the replies. He does look well enough, his feathers aren't puffed up or anything. He has been on the perch and on the food dish quite a few times today, slightly more activity. I have also seen him eating and drinking a few times so that is good. Although he is kinda backing off initially when you approach the cage. You know I don't know if he was sold as tame, as we dont know much about birds to have asked this. The Pet shop owner seemed decent enough and I know she keeps birds herself so should be familiar. It wasnt a big store like petworld or anything. I am going back tomorrow to chat to her. Do yoy think then we would be better with 2 birds I really only wanted the one, but if he is gonna be miserable then obviously I would reconsider.
> 
> My camera is playing up at the moment but will try and get a photo soon.


Congrats on your new addition 

I only had 1 budgie to start off with... and she was really quiet and didn't do much, but then I got another... and it gave her a new lease of life. She loves the company  unfortunately they're now seperated as she's broken her leg!  but hoping once it's fixed they can go back in together.

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## littlebird (May 20, 2009)

Hi

Love your photos your pets are lovely and that little guinea pig is sooo cute:001_wub:My friend has a budgie called Zac and he is great does loads of talking. My tiel is called Spike. I know a friend would probably help but its obviously gonna be twice the work and with only finding my feet. Will give it a little while and see.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

littlebird said:


> Hi
> 
> Love your photos your pets are lovely and that little guinea pig is sooo cute:001_wub:My friend has a budgie called Zac and he is great does loads of talking. My tiel is called Spike. I know a friend would probably help but its obviously gonna be twice the work and with only finding my feet. Will give it a little while and see.


Thanks  he is a little sweetie.

I love the name Spike


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

If you are going to be spending alot of time with the bird then one should be ok. If you are going to be out alot then get another.

Cockatiels are fairly easy to tame. I had one for my first bird. She wouldn't go anywhere near you and wasn't tame at all. Within a month she was stepping up, sitting on my shoulder and taking food from me. It makes it so rewarding! 

Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## loveallanimals (May 22, 2009)

im no expert but maybe its normal or the teil might want a mate


----------



## littlebird (May 20, 2009)

Hi 

Just an update to say Spike seems to be happier now he is up onhis perches now and chirping a lot which is good. I went back to the pet shop and the owner seems to think it is just settling in nerves. App he is not a tame bird though and he is actually older than I thought around 6 mths. Not if any of this makes much difference.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

littlebird said:


> Hi
> 
> Just an update to say Spike seems to be happier now he is up onhis perches now and chirping a lot which is good. I went back to the pet shop and the owner seems to think it is just settling in nerves. App he is not a tame bird though and he is actually older than I thought around 6 mths. Not if any of this makes much difference.


Aww fantastic news that he's settling in!


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm gad to hear he's settling in now. 

You will still be able to tame him, just make sure you take things slowly. 

Good luck, and make sure you keep us updated! And post some pics when you get chance!


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm so glad he is settling down ok, he really sounds like he is getting used to you and his new surroundings .

He will be much easier to tame on his own, but if you are out for long periods I would definetly get him a friend.

Would love to see some pics of him too


----------

